# apollo vs playalinda



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I may try Apolllo or Playalinda Monday. Apollo is closer. Is there a big difference? Which has steeper beaches since I cant cast very far?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Playalinda can offer better scenery, depending on the weather and your location . . .

*http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g28930-d181835-r123119285-Playalinda_Beach-Florida.html*


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

I think either is fine, since you are closer to Apollo you should check it out. It good fishing there. You need to get there early to fish at the end , parking gets filled, but it's the best beach most times , steep drop off the last time I was there. 
Good luck!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Curti

When you say fish at the end, what do you mean? I did some research and there are 5 lots. Lot one is crowded and has 87 spaces. Lots 2-4 are supposedly the
ones that most people fish at and then lot 5 is for nudists. Do I have that right? is lot 1 north end or south end? I am assuming lot 1 is north end since you get there
coming from the north.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

The latest Rutgers imagery shows cold water along the immediate beaches with much warmer water not far offshore. I am assuming that the fishing is
going to get really good (pomps/Blues) when surf temperatures get up to about 62-64F, which could be any day now, which should be any day now based on
climatology. There is no way this cool water can last much longer given the warm days we are having. as long as we dont have another wicked cold front.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Lot 15 is the nudist beach, "from what I hear"  LOL

The surfers put in at Lot 1, 2 or 3 . . . but, depending on the tide and wind, they can be anywhere.
They often ride the currents from Lot 1 down to Lot 6 or 7 looking for the "right wave"...
Some, not all, of the surfers are very arrogant towards fishermen.... Most carry a knife of some sort
just in case they encounter some fishing line. (there are tons of abandoned lines in the ocean).
Lot #1 has life guards on the weekends, no fishing allowed. #2 and 3, just as bad.
Lot 8 has a gazebo with picnic tables and you park across the street.
Also at that parking lot is Reedy Creek, an entrance into the Mosquito Lagoon. It is only 3 feet deep, so not
much good for big fish in the daytime. I have only caught small snapper and spot there. But it is a pretty place to see the Lagoon.
I normally hit the gate at 07:00 and head directly to lot 5 or 6 . . . it is "first come-first served" on real estate. So mark your spot early.
Good Luck !!!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info about Playalinda. A was also wondering about the Lots at Apollo. Which ones are best to fish.


----------

